# Help with lab results please!!!!!



## Tiffany (Apr 14, 2012)

I have been having issues for the last 3 months, my hair has been falling out badly, I have lost about 15 pounds in 1 month,( I did change my diet in this time to a much healthier one, but I never lose weight that easily or fast) in june of 2011 I was diagnosed with HYPERthyoid, I was tested for Graves and do not have it, the endocrinolgist said, most likely, Hashimotos is the case, so for a while I just tried to change my diet and use l-carnitine to help. my throid eventually settled and then i felt very tired, I then asked for Armour thyroid, I was supposed to take 60 mg a day, I worked up to two and then went down to taking only half of one a day, it was making my heart race.. so now, almost 1 year later, my hair is falling out again, I feel on edge, but not too bad, I can handle it much better this time, now that I know what is going on with me. in January I had an emergency surgery for an ovarian cyst that ruptured on a blood vessle ( lucky me  I do have PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome) so this brings me to my current blood test results. my DHEA is also high. can someone please try to explain what it could mean? I know that I should discuss questions with my endo, but it is nice to have others who have experienced similar issues , or have good knowledge about these things. I appreciate it soo very much, I do have an appointment for this Friday, to go over the results, I have also noticed a small lump on my neck, aboutone inch below my hairline, 2 inches to the left of the top-middle of my neck, I promise, as much as it may read that way, I am not a hypochondriac :}

Creatin, Serum 0.55-reference range-0.57-1.00
Thyroxin T4 1.22-reference range-0.82-1.77
TSH 0.043- reference range- 0.450-4.500
Reverse T3 16.0- reference range- 13.5-34.2
LH 2.5-Follicular phase 2.4-12.6
Ovulation phase- 14.0-95.6
Luteal phase 1.0-11.4
postmenopausal-25.8-134.8
Prolactin-10.7 reference range 4.8-23.3
Estradiol 65.7
DHEA- 548 (was 585 two months ago) reference range- 98.8-340.0
Tiiodothyronine (t3) 154-ref range-71-180
Progesterone- 1.3
Magnesium- 2.0 ref range- 1.6-2.6
:hugs: Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiffany said:


> I have been having issues for the last 3 months, my hair has been falling out badly, I have lost about 15 pounds in 1 month,( I did change my diet in this time to a much healthier one, but I never lose weight that easily or fast) in june of 2011 I was diagnosed with HYPERthyoid, I was tested for Graves and do not have it, the endocrinolgist said, most likely, Hashimotos is the case, so for a while I just tried to change my diet and use l-carnitine to help. my throid eventually settled and then i felt very tired, I then asked for Armour thyroid, I was supposed to take 60 mg a day, I worked up to two and then went down to taking only half of one a day, it was making my heart race.. so now, almost 1 year later, my hair is falling out again, I feel on edge, but not too bad, I can handle it much better this time, now that I know what is going on with me. in January I had an emergency surgery for an ovarian cyst that ruptured on a blood vessle ( lucky me  I do have PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome) so this brings me to my current blood test results. my DHEA is also high. can someone please try to explain what it could mean? I know that I should discuss questions with my endo, but it is nice to have others who have experienced similar issues , or have good knowledge about these things. I appreciate it soo very much, I do have an appointment for this Friday, to go over the results, I have also noticed a small lump on my neck, aboutone inch below my hairline, 2 inches to the left of the top-middle of my neck, I promise, as much as it may read that way, I am not a hypochondriac :}
> 
> Creatin, Serum 0.55-reference range-0.57-1.00
> Thyroxin T4 1.22-reference range-0.82-1.77
> ...


What test were you given for Graves'? You appear hyper although a FREE T3 test would have been more helpful in determining that.

Have you had any of the tests listed below?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Did your doctor do an ultra-sound or RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)

I am sorry abour your emergency surgery; how are you doing in that department now?

I don't know much about the other hormones listed but I am sure some of the other posters do and hopefully they will be along.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

I Googled High DHEA levels and got PCOS associated with it. Did your Dr also test your Testosterone levels?


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses. Well I went in to see the endo for the last results I posted, he went over the last 4 set of results and said it almost appears that I may have Secondary HYPOthyroidism... he did a brain scan about 6 months ago to see if I had a pituitary tumor, I didn't have one. I thought secondary hypothyroid was mainly caused by a pituitary tumor?

my current tsh is 0.325. the reverse t3 result is not in yet.
cortisol pm is 9.7-reference range- 2.3-11.9
testosterone free- 0.4
prolactin - 11.7 - ref - 4.8-23.3


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Secondary hypothyroidism is generally the result of pituitary malfunction, not necessarily a tumor.

http://endocrinesurgery.ucla.edu/patient_education_adm_hypothyroidism_secondary.html

Primary Hypothyroidism: The most common forms include Hashimoto's thyroiditis (an autoimmune disease) and radioiodine therapy for hyperthyroidism.

Secondary Hypothyroidism: Occurs if the pituitary gland does not create enough thyroid-stimulating hormone (TSH) to induce the thyroid gland to produce enough thyroxine and triiodothyronine. Although not every case of secondary hypothyroidism has a clear-cut cause, it is usually caused by damage to the pituitary gland, as by a tumor, radiation, or surgery.[4] Secondary hypothyroidism accounts for less than 5% or 10% of hypothyroidism cases.

Tertiary Hypothyroidism: Occurs in Hypothalamus. Results when the hypothalamus fails to produce sufficient thyrotropin-releasing hormone (TRH). TRH prompts the pituitary gland to produce thyroid-stimulating hormone (TSH). Hence may also be termed hypothalamic-pituitary-axis hypothyroidism. It accounts for less than 5% of hypothyroidism cases.


----------

